# Updated Snow Map 3-6" looking good



## MikeLWB (Sep 12, 2012)

http://www.liveweatherblogs.com/index.php?option=com_community&view=groups&task=viewdiscussion&topicid=11536&groupid=9554&Itemid=179

Looking good for plowable snow in Eastern PA into NJ/SE NY to MA.


----------

